

Ask HN: What is your startup? - akos

I am planning to launch a new blog about startups. So I am in hunt for some awesome tech startups that I could write about. I don't want to publish startups that have been on techcrunch, rww, tnw, I want to publish totally new ones and I know HN is the right place to find some.
======
dmgrow
My team and I have been working on Lucidchart for a little while now.

<https://www.lucidchart.com>

It's an HTML5 diagramming and wireframing app. We've had some coverage but are
still in the early stages in this billion dollar per year industry. Happy to
set you up with an interview with one of our founders.

~~~
6thSigma
I've been using your product for awhile now. I love it! Keep up the great
work.

~~~
dmgrow
Great to hear! If you have any feedback, please let us know. Any killer
features missing in your opinion?

We have got some big and fun things coming in the next few months.

~~~
6thSigma
I can't think of any missing features that we have run into. We have used it
mostly for collaborating database designs. Can't wait to see what you guys
have in store!

------
zizee
Authic is a secure, brandable authentication service that provides nice
authentication screens / flow for your web app, allowing you to concentrate on
what makes your app unique.

<http://Authic.com>

Our MVP does all the standard authentication forms/functionality/ We also make
it really easy to hookup social signin with a number of popular providers.

On our roadmap is functionality for group/role manangement and turning your
app into a paid subscription service using stripe.

We've launched our closed beta and are looking for a few more beta user
developers to get our MVP tight before a wider real launch.

p.s. Please excuse our marketing pages - they are attrocious :-(

Right now we are concentrating on pushing out functionality / changes as
requested by our beta developers.

------
Irene
<http://Aurametrix.com>

Aurametrix is an analytics engine driven by knowledgebase of everything
related to health. It makes connections between your specific symptoms or
measurements and your weather, air quality, food, exercise, and any kind of
activities.

------
buro9
Microcosm is a platform for forums, discussion boards.

<http://microco.sm/>

We're funded by our users (we already own some forums).

London based, but if you're in SF we'll be passing through first week of Feb
if you're into having a beer at Zeitgeist.

------
myWordBiLLY
We launched a physical product - inspired by the AirBNB cereal box story: The
WordBiLLY.

<http://www.WordBiLLY.com>

What's a WordBiLLY? They are custom-crafted Word Sculptures of your favorite
Word/City/Name or Quote. We also make Twitter ID signs - swag for the home
and/or office.

We manufacture each BiLLY here in the United States and hand-finish the pieces
in our garage before shipping (yes! an American garage company!)

WordBiLLY is a design company focused on creating modern specialty goods in
the area of lifestyle products. We are a couple of college seniors at UNCC in
Charlotte, NC and we launched this product in the summer of 2012 to pay for
our technology startup.

Would love to hear feedback/ product ideas!

------
Eduardo3rd
I just launched an internet of things startup for gardeners yesterday. I'd be
happy to talk with you.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1387729422/plant-link-
li...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1387729422/plant-link-listen-to-
your-plants?ref=city)

------
thaumaturgy
<http://qatab.com/>

It's not mine, it's a project of one of the guys in my area. Embed a tiny
little tab on your site, and users can easily send you feedback about problems
with your site. His software automatically collects information about the
user's browser, environment, and configuration, saving you the hassle of
trying to figure all that out on your own.

He's done a really nice job on it. We ended up using it on the site for our
recent hackathon, and found it was also an easy way to post a quick message to
the webmaster about an update.

~~~
akos
Looks nice!

------
svmegatron
<http://www.actionshotsapp.com>

Action Shots lets online retailers easily collect, moderate, and display
photos of real customers using their products.

We're also moving to help news organizations enable safe user submitted
content. The moderation system keeps editors in control while enabling the
person on the scene to quickly submit photo content.

------
Yrlec
<https://degoo.com> \- we offer free online backup in exchange for sharing
some of your hard drive space.

------
TravisLS
<https://annotary.com>

It's a social bookmarking / annotation service for the web. Highlight web
pages, take notes, share with colleagues and friends. We're just about to
launch a collaboration toolset for businesses and organizations. Happy to chat
more about it - my email is in my profile.

~~~
thisjustcamein
Really cool. I'd need to be running it to see notes that someone else has made
on a web page?

~~~
TravisLS
You should be able to see other users' highlights and notes on pages even
without signing up. We made sure to include this in case you'd like to share
your annotated pages on Facebook, email, etc.

Click on a few of the bookmarks in this collection and you should be able to
see my highlights if you want to try it out:
<https://annotary.com/collections/33/startup-marketing>

------
devcom
Review Mailer (<http://reviewmailer.com/>) is a tool for iphone developers.
You tell it which apps to watch and every time there is a new customer review
for that app (on any app store in the world), it will translate it and email
it to you. Simple and useful.

Roger That (<http://rogerthat.com.au/>) is an Australian catch of the day type
eCommerce site that is launching soon. Thought we would try for a niche that
is not tech!

I have also started a blog that is going to outline how to build a web app
that generates $5000/month. First post is here:
[http://devcomsystems.com.au/2013/01/the-web-app-challenge-
ac...](http://devcomsystems.com.au/2013/01/the-web-app-challenge-accepted/) I
am happy to do some cross promotion of your website if you are interested. Let
me know.

------
milkers
I have 2 candidates, neither of them are mine but my friends'.

The first one is <http://ollaa.com> The service lets you share 6 different
activities you do most; like eating, drinking, watching, buying etc. It is
similar to Path in some aspects. You can connect with one of the cofounders
through his site: <http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/>

The second service is <http://gonnasphere.com> That is a collaborative to-do
list that you can share your gonna's with your friends.

I am not related to any of the services so I might have not explain them well.
If anyone is interested they can check them out.

------
businessleads
<http://BusinessLeads.com>

BusinessLeads.com lets sales people reach the people they want to pitch to by
offering bounties that are paid out directly to whoever connects them with
their ideal lead. Crowdsourced business development presents an income stream
for anyone with professional contacts who wants to pay it forward while
getting paid.

Yes, we know the landing page is no good. But check out the videos and explore
the site. Feedback most appreciated.

Recent $2,500 Bounty on Mark Zuckerberg:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4916201>

@BizLeadsDotCom

------
rnochumo
<http://www.betapunch.com> \- we offer a free screen recorded user test for
your startup. Of course we provide the option to purchase additional tests
too. Get feedback in less than 1 hour from signing up.

------
niftylettuce
Teelaunch

    
    
        We print & ship your t-shirt rewards
    

Website: <https://teelaunch.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/teelaunch>

Facebook: <http://facebook.com/teelaunch>

Github: <http://github.com/teelaunch>

AngelList: <http://angel.co/teelaunch>

\--

Sign up for early access & updates: <http://eepurl.com/tnwV1>

------
degroat
<http://smash.ly> \-- In the about.me/flavors.me space where you create a
profile, but in our case we integrate your content in a feed. The idea was
spawned by the fact that so many of us have personal domain names that always
get outdated, so we built something that uses content you're already creating
to make your personal website looking fresh. Here are a couple sample
profiles:

<http://smash.ly/matt> <http://degroat.net/>

email: chris --at-- degroat.net

~~~
akos
This looks very neat! On my list!

------
jrforbes
Offdesk is a web platform where you can access (and build) all the Web-based
tools you need to get stuff done. I've

bootstrapped the project and am gearing up for release in a few months.

<http://www.offdesk.net>

we leverage the strengths of a social media model and then turn that model
inside-out. It's a virtual desktop built around a massive collection of web-
based apps,

and the social aspect of the network is shifted to a secondary, supportive
role. Welcome to the social worknet.

I'd love to get your opinion on this project.

------
zeroami
SkillGrind is a marketplace where video gamers can teach other gamers what
they know. Teachers can set any price they'd like and can teach whenever
they'd like. Lessons are held within our Flash classroom and happen in real-
time.

<https://skillgrind.com>

We handle all of the booking, listing, and payment processing (through our
PayPal integration). We support screen capturing software such as XSplit and
OBS.

Please excuse the rough edges, I am the only engineer and the list of things
to get done is long. :)

------
guilloche
Torapp guilloche designer is an online graphics editor and it can be used to
design very complicated guilloches for security printing.
<http://www.torapp.info>

~~~
prostoalex
Did you pivot from a mobile app that would let you run Tor on your phone?

~~~
guilloche
No, that is not me.

------
pinda
<http://gibbon.co>

Gibbon allows you to learn from those who have already reached your desired
goal. We enable experts to share their knowledge by creating channels
containing articles, books or videos that they found most valuable. By
following their channels you have a rare insight in the mind of an expert and
you are presented by a curated, high quality, treasure trove of knowledge. We
also enable you to further improve your understanding of a subject by
discussing it with fellow readers.

------
thibaut_barrere
I'm bootstrapping (almost done!) WiseCash, which brings cash-flow peace of
mind to freelancers and small business owners.

<https://www.wisecashhq.com>

A video presentation is available here too:

<http://wisecash.wistia.com/medias/zz6rn5n4v7>

Free to use while in "private release", and early users will have a discount
on the coming monthly subscription.

Feedback most welcome!

------
dangrossman
<http://www.improvely.com>

"Improvely helps you track and improve your online marketing results, while
monitoring your ads for signs of click fraud. Easily check the performance of
all your ad campaigns, social media links, organic and search traffic from a
single dashboard. Plus, set up landing page A/B split tests for any of your
ads without having to update URLs in your AdWords or Bing Ads account — losing
your hard-earned Quality Score."

------
willclaxton
<http://www.procedureoffice.com>

Do you have repeatable procedures in your business?

Well-written standard operating procedures provide direction, improve
communication, reduce training time and improve work consistency.

We are busy coding a brand new standard operating procedure creation and
management tool!

If you would like to chat, please feel free to add me on skype, wclxtn

Or just pop me an email info@procedureoffice.com

------
whitehat2k9
<https://2studentbodies.com>

Not really a startup per se as it's a non-profit hobby project, but still
relevant I suppose since it is, after all, a tech-powered platform.
2studentbodies is a dating website targeted toward college campuses/students.

It's a mashup of Craigslist (ad-style posts), IRC (group-based chat with
private messaging), and the now-defunct LikeALittle (college-oriented subsites
with the ability to flirt anonymously.)

------
the7nd
<http://snapmanage.com>

Member management software for fitness centers & health clubs.

I forwent college to pursue this.

------
whitehat2k9
<http://devoired.com>

It's not live yet but we're aiming for a Q1 launch. Devoired is a homework
help site that connects students (clients) in need of academic assistance with
people (contractors) who can help them. Contractors bid on jobs, and clients
choose a bid depending on the contractor's reputation and asking price. Our
business model revolves around taking a small commission from each completed
job.

------
nobullet
<http://meople.net> lets you gather all your friends information flows in one
place with ease and never lost the track.

------
stormen
<http://www.listnerd.com>

Listnerd is a kind of Pinterest for lists. Users can create, share and explore
interesting lists about the stuff in their life they care about. The lists are
social, so your friends can vote on and add items to your list. It's a
democratic approach to list making. We launched the site on the 15h of
November, so we could use the exposure :)

------
acoyfellow
<http://CrowdEngage.com>

In private testing stage now: CrowdEngage enables brands/smb's to easily
launch video based engagement campaigns or competitions.

Here is a blog post that should help clarify:
[http://blog.crowdengage.com/hot-off-the-press-video-
marketin...](http://blog.crowdengage.com/hot-off-the-press-video-marketing-
tool/)

------
dvo
<http://www.sawtoothideas.com>

Online marketplace for high quality woodworking plans and software on iPad,
iPhone, Mac, and Windows for exploring woodworking plans in 3D: rotate, zoom,
isolate, explode, etc... We released the IdeaRoom software very recently, so
we have a lot more we plan on adding like resizing the project and customizing
wood textures.

------
damniatx
I just finished my Final year project, I consider it as a startup,

<http://officeworld.my/> \- Smartphone attendance system.

Walkthrough is available here, [http://www.behance.net/gallery/Office-World-
Smartphone-Atten...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/Office-World-Smartphone-
Attendance-System/6522635)

~~~
tectonic
There are some grammer errors in your introductory text. I'd suggest: "Office
World is a smartphone attendance system that allow your employees to check-in
and check-out through _their_ smartphone _s_. It _is_ also a Time Tracking
application."

~~~
damniatx
thank you, i just fixed it.

------
mightyman
<http://cognika.com>: founded out of our tech principal's MIT research. We are
a _visual_ search company ("Google for video") provisioning search within
video or imagery. The query is an image or video clip, we find the Object of
Interest and Activities of Interest (e.g persons gathering, vehicular u-turns
etc.).

~~~
mogambo02139
Interesting! Any plans to enter the commercial market?

------
Gobitron
Ritc (<http://ritc.io>) is launching soon. It's a rule engine as a service
(platform + api) that allows you to efficiently connect cloud services
together to bolt on functionality into your applications.

Think of it like an API that lets you build an IFTTT clone.

Please excuse the site...we haven't quite launched yet!

------
ahc506
TradeGig

<https://www.tradegig.com>

TradeGig allows you to trade services or "buy" services from others for free.
It uses a point system for purchasing (no point needed for trading). Points
can be earned (by servicing others) or given (via our daily code posted on
fb/tw). Come visit us!

~~~
Gojja
I like it very much!

------
fitandfunction
OnStar + Siri for Shopping. <http://helpping.co>

Shopping at Target / Walmart / Safeway / etc. and can't find what you're
looking for? or just have a question about a product? or just need some help?

Press a button. Talk to a person. Get your problem resolved. Quick. Easy.
Simple.

------
silenteh
About to launch BagPix: <http://bagpix.com>

An easy and quick way to share products you have, want or like with your
friends, family and the whole world

Additionally I am working on an way to comunicate securely via text messages
and phone calls.

------
kevinwdavid
<http://www.walletkit.com/> WalletKit is a SaaS platform for businesses to
create,manage and deliver to its customers digital Boarding
passes,Tickets,Store cards and Coupons for mobile wallets like Apple passbook
and Google Wallet.

------
daveid
<https://artistsnclients.com>

Artists&Clients lets you quickly hire an artist to create a customized artwork
for you (most often digitally). And for the other side, it's a tool that lets
artists manage these art commissions.

------
jmanzano
My startup is www.parkuik.com.

It's all about a collaborative work between all of us to find the best parking
spots in all the paces you could ever imagine.

In a few days it ll have an Android app too to find them wherever you want.

Hope I can be listed in your blog!

------
nanch
I've got 2! Feel free to contact me at president@nanch.com with any questions
:)

<https://tarbackup.com> \- easy linux backup

<http://drop.mx> \- simple private sharing

------
emlw
BoxedCircle makes it easy to connect with like minded people wherever you go.

<http://www.boxedcircle.com>

<http://twitter.com/BoxedCircle>

------
achillean
<http://www.shodanhq.com>

A search engine of all Internet-connected devices. Lets you find anything
that's on the Internet based on the software it runs, where it's located and a
bunch of other filters.

------
jaddison
<http://www.chatterblock.com/> \- family focused activity discovery and
discussion. Get in touch with me via the email listed in my HN profile, and
I'll put you in touch with the right person.

------
derwiki
Launched <http://www.cameralends.com/> last weekend for peer to peer camera
gear loaning. Not sure I'd call it a 'startup', but it's a service I'm
actively working on and trying to grow.

~~~
deutronium
That sounds really handy, but what happens if someone damages your lens?

~~~
derwiki
Right now the lenders are friends of mine, and they understand that I will
personally comp them if there is any damage. I realize that won't scale, but
it doesn't need to yet -- I'll worry about it if/when it becomes a problem.

Still trying to figure out how to do this :) so any and all feedback is
welcome!

------
brunolzugay
Merchpin is a self-service merchandizing platform allowing brands and
marketers to target products on websites, blogs, Facebook, and more.

<http://www.merchpin.com/>

------
fraserk
<http://www.goingclubing.com> Local events in NY.

<http://www.nyfreelancers.com> local job board.

------
nanch
Judging from web traffic, it looks like this post got flagged by HN mods.

~~~
kristianp
"Judging from web traffic", what web traffic? What do you mean?

~~~
nanch
I was just checking out the realtime traffic to my sites, it was significant
for a bit, then it dropped off and the OP's post dropped from the front page.

~~~
kristianp
Ok, thanks for the explanation. I wonder if "Ask" posts fall off the front
page faster than link posts.

------
tzaman
We're launching <https://codeable.io> in monday

= Get your WordPress customized, updated or installed by a qualified expert in
a matter of minutes.

------
whichdan
<http://easyendorse.com> \- easy way to collect/display testimonials on your
website. just launched a few weeks ago and haven't had any coverage.

------
enoptix
<http://www.serpi.co>

Serpico is the SEO/Backlink Intelligence product that we just launched. Feel
free to contact me at the email in my profile.

------
dbanksdesign
I've been working on this for a while now: <http://blogmate.is/>

Saving, organizing, highlighting, and annotating blog articles you find.

------
jallmann
Foresight Streaming Systems is a Twilio for video.

<http://foresightstreaming.com>

Feedback on the landing page appreciated!

------
alvins
<https://getpocketbook.com>

Making managing personal finances ridiculously simple. Currently only
available for Australian banks.

------
akos
So far...I love the startups guys. Will definetaly dig into most of them for
writing a story.

Also it would be useful if you could add your twitter account in the comments!

------
ptck_s
I just have started a blog about my first internet startup. It’ll provide an
inside look, starting from day 0. I would be pleased if you follow me on
twitter: @ptck_s

------
iisbum
Been working with a couple of friends on a new CMS which works without a
database: <http://www.statamic.com>

------
thisjustcamein
I've got one for you! www.tvphoon.com

Read this and feel free to contact me: <http://tvphoon.com/press>

------
nodemaker
<http://www.nodemesh.net> \- Although I am the only person working on it, I
could use some traction!

~~~
stingraycharles
Just a little feedback, but I had to go to the AppStore page of HackerNode to
find out what Nodemesh actually is. Although I'm still not sure what the
relation between Nodemesh and hackernode is exactly. It's a company that
develops iOS apps?

~~~
chuhnk
Agreed, I have no idea what it does when coming to the home page which makes
me want to leave. Maybe a couple of sentences would help with context.

------
bgriggs1
<http://www.knackhq.com>

Knack is the easy way to build online databases and web applications.

------
recroad
None, but I did this last week.

<http://sportsapi.raptorsrepublic.com/>

------
deutronium
<http://www.handwritr.com/>

A site to convert your handwritten documents to text.

------
factorialboy
Review19 = Collaborative decision making + project tracking

<http://review19.com>

------
jerguismi
Localbitcoins.com, location-based bitcoin-to-cash marketplace. Been running
for over 6 months now, almost 10k users and growing.

------
douglaswilson
In beta. Feedback will be appreciated.

<http://www.beautyglance.com/>

------
endtwist
It would be exceptionally helpful if you put your email address in your
profile, too (in the "about" section).

~~~
akos
added my email.

------
joeco
Apple.com - we make phones, computers, and tablets with really aesthetic
exteriors.

------
rayhano
Wigwamm - an auction for rental property, every Monday night

Http://Wigwamm.co.uk

------
muscula
Http://muscula.com log javascript errors in production :-)

------
natsu90
Can't wait to see the blog. What's the link?

------
hammett32
www.d-inspire.com collaboration, task & project management

------
dennisgorelik
www.postjobfree.com - a job board and resume aggregator.

